# sensing the spirit of the baby/child before conception



## oregongirlie (Mar 14, 2006)

Three different times at ovulation over the last 2 years I felt a presence at ovulation. It was around me and I could feel it as if someone were "standing" there (they were babies so they were kindof floating, I guess) and I could see it in my mind's eye. The last one was before conceiving. The first was a really, really, ebulent, happy girl. The second I can't remember so well and the third (who I think I'm carrying) was the most laid back, mellow, peaceful boy you'd ever imagine. (Your most laid-back hippie surfer times 10) Opposite from the first. Both were happy. The first left when we decided not to try that night. But I was super fertile then. I've never had this sort of thing happen ever before and it's a bit strange so I'm just wondering if any one else has had it.

Yes, it was him!


----------



## jenmamahen (Nov 13, 2005)

Wow! I've never experienced anything like that, but find it fascinating! You'll have to report back and let us know if the personality of this baby matches what you saw during ov. Wow.


----------



## phoebemommy (Mar 30, 2006)

You know, I felt something intense when I thought we were conceiving. It was a big rush of emotion and a wonderful female presence. It made me cry a little even. Then I got my period (pretty sure a real one), and then the very next month I got pregnant. I guessed which time we conceived because it was a busy month, and we only did it a couple times, and the very morning after I got a strange new nausea, but never felt any presence that time.

Anyway, I thought surely this meant we were having a girl, but we're having a boy. So maybe that intense presence was one that didn't take? Or maybe as a presence I mistook beauty for gender? I kind of sensed it was a boy when I first started to feel him -- at that point he felt masculine. Oh, also, I posted about this somewhere else, but apparently he hung out with some people doing spirit channeling in the room next door while we were in hypnobirthing class. We were the only ones in the room who could possibly have the red-headed baby they described.


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

I didn't really have this, but I really feel like I felt something different each time we conceived, but I can't prove those were the exact times conception occured so I've never really said anything about it. However, when I was pregnant with dd my ds was two. He would talk to her out loud in his sleep, and he insisted on her name as well, he wouldn't let anyone even consider anything. He also told people that she had dark curly hair. It was very strange because he had the blondest hair the color of shiny gold, and I have red hair. Dh has dark hair so we knew it was a possibility, but he was positive. People would say to him "I wonder if your little sister will have your beautiful blonde hair" and he would stomp his little foot and say "NO! Her is going to have dark hair like daddy." (he always said her instead of she







). Sure enough she was born with a dark, dark head of hair and curly like daddy.

The first thing he did when he saw her was pull off her hat and say "see I told you".


----------



## L'lee (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow, NEAT thread!!


----------



## KatSG (Aug 11, 2003)

I didn't have that experience but a friend of mine is a powerful empath and she recently had an experience where she found some things that belonged to her MILs uncle and his spirit visited her for quite a while. She doesn't want children but she could tell that his uncle-spirit really, really wanted to come back through her as her baby and she had to have a good talk with him!

This friend also thinks my baby is a boy. The u/s said girl, and it looked like a girl to me, but this baby has never felt all that girly to me. Then again, I have a strong masculine side, so maybe she'll just have strong male energy.

Dd is somewhat empathic, too. She sees spirits and blobs of energy (often bad energy--scary) and she knew there was a baby in my tummy long before I did.


----------



## August's Mama (May 21, 2004)

Wow, I love to hear these stories. Mine isn't related to conception. But, while I was in labor I continually saw a woman in a red dress out of the corner of my eye. I just knew it was my grandmother. It was so amazing and incredibly comforting. It still brings tears to my eyes that she got all dressed up for the event. I wonder if she'll come back for this birth?
Kat


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

I can relate to this, I think. We'll see if I'm right, but I've sensed all along that this is a girl. And the month we got pregnant, I knew we were going to do it, even though it was the first try and the odds are kind of low doing it on just one try.

I've been having so many dreams about my grandpa (died summer '04) since I got pregnant. He loved children and always got so excited about a new baby coming into the family, I know if his spirit is still around somewhere (I believe it is) he's disappointed to have to miss out on meeting his first great-grandchild. I think he's coming in my dreams to help me out and see what's going on. It's good to know he's there.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I felt what I can only describe as an energy around me when I conceived my son the first time- I had this intuitive feeling that he was a boy named Grey with beautiful clear blue eyes and light hair. At the time my life was tumultuous and his father and I broke up. I could feel my son comforting me, letting me know he would go now and come back. I miscarried. 8 months later I felt him so strongly around me again- my life had finally calmed down, my boyfriend and I were back together and doing well, and I knew he wanted to come back. I poured my heart out to my boyfriend, telling him I felt our son wanting to come back to us again. That night our son Grey was conceived under a full blue moon. There was no question as to if I was pregnant- I felt his energy come back to me and woke up the next morning knowing that he was in me again.

I think this sort of thing is often discounted by people who haven't experienced it or were not aware of it tend to think people who have are a bit "out there" but I believe that the spiritual/energetic aspect of conception/pregnancy/birth is so important and very valid.


----------



## grace's voice (May 12, 2005)

7 months before we concieved this baby I knew him, and I knew when he would be concieved. I could feel him near me often. I could feel his anticipation to come here. I knew that from where he was that time was just the slightest of a blink of an eye, but its seemed like forever to me! I used to bawl like crazy because I wanted to hold him and I couldn't. The wierd thing was, I stopped feeling him from the time he was concieved until around 14-weeks gestation. From a religious point of view (and I am very religious) this time (the quickening) is when Mary first felt her baby "leap" within her womb and in my religion there is speculation that this is when the spirit enters the body... I found that interesting! Anyway, about 4 months before he was concieved my dh suggested his name and it just hit me "of course, that's his name!" I am even 100% convinced that I know exactly what he looks like and exactly what his personality is like. I KNOW this little spirit! Now I'm just anxiously awaiting his birth in a few weeks!

With my first pg, it was unplanned and unexpected and I didn't have an experience like this at all. I did know her by about the second half of my pregnancy, and she has turned out to be identiacal to everything that I knew about her. Her presance is still the same, but I didn't know her beforehand.

Its so awesome to have a place to tell this story where poeple won't think I'm totally off my rocker!


----------



## grace's voice (May 12, 2005)

Reading through these, Jennifer's post in particular, I was just reminded of something dd did when I concieved. I didn't know it had happened yet. We were at the Social Security office, waiting there with our little number. DD turns to the lady next to us and says "My mommy is going to have a baby!" And the lady asked if it was true and I was in shock, I was like, "Uhhh... I don't think so?" And then the lady told me I was turning red, thanks, I LOVE it when people point that out!

Anyway, I really think she knew and she talks about him all the time as if she knows him. She's always talking to my belly and kissing and hugging the baby in there. She's soooo excited about helping him be born, she'll be at the birth and if things go according to plan, she will be assisiting her daddy in catching the little guy.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Mine isn't around conception or (as far as I know) ovulation, but I had something similar, years before this 3rd child was conceived. I'd be out playing or something with my two older boys and have this strong feeling like I actually had another child, and do a double-take and realize, no... this was it. I just felt pretty sure someone was waiting.

Turns out, two more were waiting


----------



## Cherie012 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow, I finally don't feel so.... Out there,









I have "known" with each conception that it had happened, even when we were "protected." I have known with each baby the gender, personality and looks. It has varied in intensity, with my first DD being by far the strongest~ and she having the strongest feelings with her sister.

My oldest is the one with the least "knowing." I was very young, and in a very bad place in life, but he was my blessing, my strength. I knew he'd be a very big boy and have dark hair and big blue eyes. I was right. At 11, he is very near my size, save 2 inches.

With my DD's pregnancy~ I dreamed of my grandmother who had passed a few years before. She introduced me to this super sweet, beautiful little girl. Named Isabella. She had auburn curls, big brown eyes, and this radiant smile and always exclaimed "DADDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEEE" with a squeal.I told DH of the dream. When she was born, it was very, very obvious how right I was.

With DS #2 I KNEW from the moment of conception he was a he. There was no question in my mind. I knew him~ fiery and wild, but o so sweet. I also knew his birth would be traumatic. Not sure which lead to which~ but his birth was extremely traumatic for us all. We thought he was our last. We planned him being the last.

With this PG~ 4yo DD came to me before after her nap, with a revelation.
"mama, I am going to have a sister." I asked her why she thought that, she said she just knew. She dreamed of her. DH and I thought we were "done" with babies, LOL. Shortly thereafter, I got a positive pg test. I knew it was her sister. Time has yet to tell if she looks like what DD has stated~ but she never falters on her description. She is in love with her baby, she talks to her. She says they know eachother, and that her sister loves her. DH told her that she has a special bond with her sister, she is here because DD loves her and wanted her to be here with us.


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

Man, I love this thread!

This is my 4th pregnancy. With the previous 3 I had no experiences like these. Although with #3, I could tell from about 17 weeks along that it was a boy and that his spirit was calm and serene and he would be someone that would make us laugh everyday. DH listened to my musings but didn't take it seriously until #3 was about 6 months old and he fit all my predictions perfectly.

With this pregnancy, though, I've felt the spirit of a child hovering around me for nearly a year. Each month during that year that we turned up not pregnant, I felt grief for this spirit. I mourned because I could feel this child's desire to be with us, but couldn't seem to make it happen.

On at least 2-3 occasions, I felt this spirit hovering very near during the sex act. It was during these cycles that finding myself not pregnant was most devastating...I could feel *her* right there....

And then, finally, it happened. And just a few days after the positive pregnancy test, I was sitting outside watching my boys play, and I felt a strong sense that this spirit was *there* and communicating with me. She told me that she was fine and that the pregnancy was fine and that she wasn't going anywhere until she was ready to be born. (As we lost pg. #2 at 21 weeks, this reassures me greatly!) There's always been an undeniable sense that this is a girl...and she is a strong, determined spirit who knows exactly why she's chosen to be born at this time. The absolute clarity of her spirit is almost enough to take my breath away. I find myself thinking, "I needed to wait for this spirit until I was strong and ready, because she's going to need everything I am to become the person she's determined to be." And although this maybe should frighten me, I'm not at all bothered by it...she knows I'm strong-enough to be her mama, or she would not have chosen me.

UPDATE: I updated this in post #29.


----------



## Primigravida (May 7, 2006)

I really can't discribe what I felt.
2 weeks before I took the pregancy test I felt a presence.
It's like you feel it's there but you don't know it.


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2004)

I have been pregnant 3 times (1 DS, 1 miscarriage and currently 12 weeks preg.), and while I never sensed a presence per se, I have known immediately each time we conceived - I just KNEW there was a baby growing. I also knew the 2nd one would not stick around, and knew this 3rd one would be just fine. I wish I could get a vibe on who they are/what they'll be like, but no feelings like that yet.


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

With my first I knew I was pregnant the moment it happened and I knew he was a boy. I never had an ultrasound but his spirit was so strong I just knew. WIth my second I wasn't sure about the sex but also knew from conception. I actually knew the moment we finshed DTD. I think the reason I didn't know his sex was because he is such a sensitive boy.

With one of my miscarrages I felt a presence of a little girl around me for a couple of days. I asked my mom if she had ever experienced anything like that and she said yes right before she got pregnant with my little brother. Turns out I got pregnant shortly after. THat pregnancy was especially hard to lose.

With my second miscarrage I didn't feel anything and thought it was rather odd. I lost that baby as well. My oldest son said before we told him we were pregnant that he was going to have a sister. Then when we lost the baby he told me don't worry mom, she'll come back.

With this most recent pregnancy, a couple of weeks ago I was at an IEP meeting with my oldest son's teacher and she told me congratulations. I asked her what she was talking about and she said Sade told me you were going to have a baby. I todl her um no (we weren't trying this one was kind of a suprise). I asked him about it and he just but mom you are going to have a baby. Then I found out I was pregnant two weeks later. Last night dh told the boys mommy is going ot have another baby. My oldest gasped really loud giggled a little and said I KNEW IT! cracked me up.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

I knew with both of my boys. I definitely knew awhen it happened to... it was a really exilerating feeling... a big rush.
With my first son, I dreamed of standing in a neighbourhood in my hometown. I had dreads and was holding a little boy with blonde hair. 3 years later I was standing in that exact spot, with dreads, and a little boy with blonde hair.
With my second son I had dreams every night for about 5 days. I was birthing a baby alone. The 4th night I saw him clearly.... and I will swear that it WAS HIM! The fifth night I just bithed a gigantic penis (it had gills... dont know why! lol). So I was the only one through my whole pregnancy who knew without a doubt that it was a boy. Everyone else was convinced that it was going to be a girl.
When I was giving birth to my second, my first was at home with a dear friend of mine. He started screaming that I had the baby sometime in the middle of the night... my friend noted the time and it was the exact time that I gave birth.


----------



## didkisa (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oregongirlie*
Three different times at ovulation over the last 2 years I felt a presence at ovulation. It was around me and I could feel it as if someone were "standing" there (they were babies so they were kindof floating, I guess) and I could see it in my mind's eye. The last one was before conceiving. The first was a really, really, ebulent, happy girl. The second I can't remember so well and the third (who I think I'm carrying) was the most laid back, mellow, peaceful boy you'd ever imagine. (Your most laid-back hippie surfer times 10) Opposite from the first. Both were happy. The first left when we decided not to try that night. But I was super fertile then. I've never had this sort of thing happen ever before and it's a bit strange so I'm just wondering if any one else has had it.

Wow, this is incredible! When I was pregnant in February (and a little beforehand), I felt a presence. My cat would cuddle with me on the couch and stare right above my head, as if someone or something were there--but she never tried to "attack" it, like a bug. The night before I took the positive test I dreamed I was pregnant with a little girl. I miscarried just under a week later and the night before I miscarried, I dreamed the little girl was hanging on the side of a cliff and slipping, about to fall. There was a presence with her--I attributed it to her guardian angel or spirit guide.


----------



## didkisa (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveChild421*

I think this sort of thing is often discounted by people who haven't experienced it or were not aware of it tend to think people who have are a bit "out there" but I believe that the spiritual/energetic aspect of conception/pregnancy/birth is so important and very valid.









I whole-heartedly agree! Thanks for sharing your wonderful story!


----------



## caligirl (Jul 2, 2004)

I knew I was pregnant the night I conceived both DD's. I was sure of it both times. I just knew.

I also had a miscarriage way before DD#1 came along. I also knew right away I was pregnant, but 9 weeks into the pregnancy I felt like the presence of the baby was gone and called my OB and told them I thought something was wrong. I had an ultrasound 2 days later ( I was 10 weeks that day) and there was no heartbeat and the U/S dated the preganancy went as far as 9weeks 4 days by the size on the embryo. So it ended pretty much on the day I felt something went wrong.

Ever since then my DH says he trusts my intuition about everything.

Both DH and I say we are done having kids. We always just wanted 2. But I have a strange feeling I will have 1 more. It will be a boy. And although we do not plan on having another child, I just know in my core that I will have a boy. I can't explain it.

Sort of OT but I also just had my thyroid removed for 2 suspected cancer tumors (scary dangerous ones) that they could't rule out cancer without removal.
About a week before surgery DH and I were discussing all of the "what if's" like "what if it's cancer?.." and he asked me did I think it was and I said "No" and he said "then it's not, you always are right about these things" 2 days after my surgery my Dr. called to let me know they were both benign! Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## oregongirlie (Mar 14, 2006)

bumpdate


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow this is such a cool thread.

I had been telling Dh for about a year that we had a little girl waiting. Sometimes when we would do a head count we would count 1,2,3,4,5 and think hmm who's missing? Dh actually as me one day, Are you sure we only have 5? It feels like we're missing someone!

This pregnancy I had been trying to convince DH that we needed to have another and he kept saying not right now, maybe next year. Well one day he came up to me and said honey, I feel like your going to get pregnant and it will be a girl. We found out 2 weeks later I was expecting this little one I am carrying now.







:


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

When I conceived dd, I knew as soon as we finished dtd that I was pg. I just had a big smile on my face that came out of nowhere. I discounted my intuition, of course, and was afraid to tell anyone what I thought, for fear they'd think I was crazy







. I had a dream around the time of implantation that my stomach was getting big because there was bread rising in it. I was laughing so hard when I woke up, because, I mean, come on! Could the symbolism _be_ any more obvious?! A few days later I got the bfp.

I never did get many other "senses" about my dd, though, although I was pretty sure she was a girl, and would have lots of dark hair (she did).

I've done a lot of healing work since her birth, and feel much more in touch with my intuition now. About a year ago, I really started feeling the presence of a baby. Kind of far off and in the distance, but enough to let me know s/he was coming. In the last 4-5 months, that presence has become very strong. I told dh it sometimes felt like a helium balloon was bumping along behind me







. I don't know how to describe it. I don't "see" anything ... I just feel that someone is with me.

I'm now 5 weeks, and also got that involuntary smile when dh and I dtd. I was very calm during the 2 week wait, and very strongly felt the presence of the baby, although I wasn't sure if I was physically pg or not. This presence is part of what made me so calm. I knew even if we hadn't conceived that the baby was there, and would come when the time was right. I was overjoyed when I learned that I was. I know this baby has been patiently waiting for me to be ready. I sometimes feel that it's a boy, but am hestiant to commit to that, because I sense so much feminine/healing energy. I do feel that s/he is a very old and wise soul. I feel a lot of things about this baby, but have not yet found the words to describe those feelings. I am getting regular craniosacral therapy right now, and my cs therapist is incredibly intuitive. She knew I was pg at my last session even though I didn't (she didn't say so, but I realize looking back on our conversation that she knew). She was also saying that this baby was going to be completely different, and also struggling to find the words to describe him/her.

With dd, it sometimes felt like we were completely at odds with each other. I could meet her needs and completely sacrifice my own, or vice versa. The first year of her life was often such an agony of trying to figure out what to do, and how to take good care of both of us. I very strongly sense that this baby and I are going to totally groove together; that there will be none of that sense of conflict. I feel that this will also imbue our pregnancy and birth. I am very excited to be on this journey, especially since this will likely be my last pregnancy







.


----------



## jazzybaby9 (Feb 27, 2007)

It was more her visiting me in my dreams AFTER conception...and before I found out I was pg, about 2 weeks pg, DP and I actually had a long talk about beginning to use birth control.....oopsie, we were already pg.


----------



## Brown Lioness (Dec 28, 2005)

i dunno if this is related at all, but ive always felt this, especially in the last couple years.

Im not even a mother yet and have never ttc'd, yet I feel like there is/are presences with me and waiting on me to bring them to this life. I feel them when im in the car, i look behind myself while im walking around the apt, like a knowing that they are there...and ive felt like ive talked with/interacted with them and they've given me comfort through all the things i learn that i would like to do with them one day.

I suppose they come to bring me comfort when hubby has his ups and downs about possible parenthood









I really want to read this book, ive seen it mentioned on MDC before: http://www.amazon.com/Welcoming-Soul...8792493&sr=1-1


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

I have known this soul since ahortly before I started TTC. There were lots of times I wanted to give up on trying to get pregnant, but I couldn't give up on this person who is meant to be my kid. I don't think I'd want to live in a world that was so cruel that s/he was not even given a chance.


----------



## momma2girls (May 6, 2005)

I had this sort of experience with my last pregnancy. Before I conceived her I felt a presence or something around me that was baby. I wasn't sure if it was my desire to have another or if it was really her hovering around me waiting for the opportunity to grow. But here she is and I hadn't felt that strong of a presence with the previous cycles. I feel like she was really trying to come into this world. Here she is and one of the happiest babies I know. She also has no patience for being left behind or ignored! As if anyone could!
She's also the only one whose pregnancy test was absolutely positive before I finished peeing on the stick!


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

I completely forgot about this thread. I replied back in May '06 (post #14) and said that I was feeling a girl for that pregnancy.

My beautiful DAUGHTER was born at home in December. She's now nearly 9 months old and is absolutely the spirit I thought she was.

She hovered around me for nearly 9 years before coming to us as Whingari. She is the sweet, sweet soul that has been whispering in the ear of my soul. I couldn't be happier to have her join us.

I don't know if we'll ever have any other children. But the longing, the ache that I had felt for so long has been quieted by Whingari's arrival. She is bliss.


----------



## RachelSerena (Aug 4, 2006)

congratulations! That is a beautiful story


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grace's voice* 
Reading through these, Jennifer's post in particular, I was just reminded of something dd did when I concieved. I didn't know it had happened yet. We were at the Social Security office, waiting there with our little number. DD turns to the lady next to us and says "My mommy is going to have a baby!" And the lady asked if it was true and I was in shock, I was like, "Uhhh... I don't think so?" And then the lady told me I was turning red, thanks, I LOVE it when people point that out!

Anyway, I really think she knew and she talks about him all the time as if she knows him. She's always talking to my belly and kissing and hugging the baby in there. She's soooo excited about helping him be born, she'll be at the birth and if things go according to plan, she will be assisiting her daddy in catching the little guy.









my sister had a similar experience. When she was pregnant with her last in 05, her 6 yr old ds one afternoon laid his head on her tummy and said "mama I hear that baby in your tummy" She laughed and brushed it off...A few days later she found out she was pg.


----------



## sea_joy (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you everyone so much for sharing!

I knew I was pregnant rigth after it happened, my husband (boyfriend at the time) and I were laying in bed post coitus and all the sudden I rolled over and stuck my butt in the air! He said "what? Are you trying to get pregnant?" and I just kind of shrugged. Maeve was concieved that night, my husbands birthday.

Right after my daughter was born I was relieved, because although she is loving and goofy and kind she is very intense and whip smart. She's got a really strong vibration ans her plus me was a lot to handle. (she was HERE at about three months pregnancy)

A few days after she was born my Husband asks me "So is it time to have another one?" and I said yes. SO we haven't has any birth control and this baby was concieved on MY birthday.

My Husband had a dream years ago that there was a little girl (older) and a little boy holding hand walking down the road. They were very very close in age. We're quite sure that this one is a boy.

Also, I was looking through my old notebooks and there are all these drawings of my daughter, they start when I am about 16 (the time of my first abortion). She's a fairy most of the time, but when you hold up those pictures to my daughters face it IS her. Her name also means Queen of the Fairies, which had nothing to do with my drawings, which I just re discovered the other day.

SO now I am in the am I or aren't I? Stage of pregnancy, although I am reall sure in my heart. With this pregnancy, like th other, I felt implantation, and I feel flutters that radiate through the muscles or my womb and stomach.

Plus I'm a little nauseaus


----------



## bugnbean (Mar 10, 2005)

What an interesting thread. I've always known that I was pregnant days before a positive pregnancy test. Except this current pregnancy...I'm still getting feelers for it. The only thing is that I have an overwhelming sense that I'm carrying a girl. And I knew deep in my heart that my other pregnancies were boys.

I had an overwhelming experience with my second pregnancy. We knew we were having a boy. And we'd decided on the name Ryan. I was at work one day going to lunch and I stopped dead in my tracks and suddenly felt a presence telling me that my baby's name was not Ryan, that it was Sebastian and that he was going to be a very special child. He's turned out to fit his name perfectly and I still have a sense he's destined for something big in life (far different than how I feel about my other kids destinies....I know they'll succeed, but not like Sebastian). I think he was telling me what and who he was before he was even born.

And my husband had a vivid dream months ago and he woke me up in the middle of the night to tell me that we were going to have a little girl with dark brown ringlets. And that he had seen her stealing an apple from the dining table (which sounds like something one of my kids would do LOL). Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

this is such a neat thread, and definitely makes me feel less like a wacko







i've never felt anything particularly at conception/ovulation, but the babies always communicate with me while in utero. DD told me her name (a name DH hated until he actually met her at which point he conceded that it was the only possible name for that child). we had a heck of a time with DS's name, and about 2 days after he was born, DH had a dream where DS was an adult and introduced himself to DH and shook his hand. how can you argue with that?









DD has been telling people for about 6 months that i was going to have a baby, which really freaked me out because we were in no way planning to have another one anytime soon. my DH has been telling me how totally paranoid i've been about getting accidentally pregnant for months now - well, not anymore of course







- but somehow i just knew it was going to happen, despite all of our "plans" to wait another year or two. it worried me, made me nervous, because i felt i didn't have control of what was going to happen. and i guess i didn't. but i'm actually so relieved now that i'm pregnant, because i knew it was going to happen for so long and fought it, and now i can finally relax and just enjoy it.

i had a dream a couple of months ago that we were lost and driving around in some town and couldn't find our way, and there was a little girl following behind us from a distance, and i knew that it was my grandmother. so i'm not sure if my grandmother was directing a spirit my way and letting me know in the dream, or whether the baby is actually my grandmother's spirit, but i know for sure that my grandmother is related in some way. it was such a vivid and disturbing dream. i knew it meant i was going to get pregnant, i just was soooo not ready, and it really freaked me out.

also, what i now know to be around the time of conception, DH's grandfather's spirit was around the house *a lot* - i hadn't felt him around in a long time. he's the only spirit i've ever been aware of while awake (usually i'm only aware enough in dreams). he and i had a particularly close bond, and even though DH is the one who more often senses/sees spirits, he has never seen his grandfather, only me. in fact he came to me in a dream the night he died to tell me he was gone. i was wondering what he was doing here since it had been so long since i'd felt him around. i guess now i know.


----------



## Pixieleah (Jun 21, 2005)

This is such a cool thread. This is my first pregnancy and I am right at halfway, 20 wks. My experience is not quite what the majority is here. I had been getting this incredible feeling of energy and space in my pelvic region, like it was opening up to be a portal or a channel to something. I had been off bc for several months and we were open to the possibility of conceiving but not actually trying (if that makes sense). With my last cycle, around ovulation, the energy/openess feeling was so strong. I knew I was pregnant but I couldn't quite believe it. I kept saying "Am I really pregnant, is it really a baby in there?" Also, I have been dreaming like a fiend, always about my son. I know it is my son, not just a kid in my dreams. He has blonde hair and smiles alot. Most recently I dreamt that he was sleeping in bed between DH & I. I woke up and had to check to see if I really had a baby in our bed!! It is a totally crazy, amazing journey to be on. I am in love with every minute of it.


----------



## K's Mom! (Jul 22, 2004)

I haven't known the moment I conceived with any pregs. (this is my 4th). But, I have sensed the spirit after I had known about being preg. All of them were pretty obvious to me in the beginning. I knew my first preg was a girl; never got to meet her because of m/c. I knew my dd was in fact a dd because I could see her in my minds eye with her color of hair; my ds I knew right off the bat was a boy and in my minds eye knew he would have dimples and a shock of blonde hair. He does! and this one I know is a girl (I'm 4.5 weeks) and will have very dark hair but will look like DD.

There is most certainly a connection between mother/spirit baby. It's pretty cool.


----------



## LeftBrain (Feb 25, 2016)

*In the not really sure stages*

I have been getting super involved in spirituality recently, researching the idea of reincarnation and did my first past-life regression 2 weeks ago following a guided meditation session to do so. During this I was asked to sort of "visit the astral plane" where I met my Grandmother, also the most wonderful woman I have ever met (she died when I was five, but I have always felt this immense connection to her). When I saw her, without really consciously thinking about it, I burst into tears and asked her to come back as my baby (inner self betraying my logical self....I'm 23 years old and according to societies requirements of parenthood I'm only really half way there), she told me she would and that was all she really made me aware of, otherwise it was a strong and beautiful feeling of love from her.

I had been feeling that serene spiritual peace all day, and I was lying in bed trying to fall asleep when a few things happened all at once that caught me massively by surprise: 1. I felt this surge of energy coming from my womb, a foreign energy to my body, but a beautiful pure one. 2. In the same way I see ghosts (sort of fuzzy seeing a dark inner and a white/blue shimmery outline) I saw my stomach grow in 5 or 6 stages, right up until 9 months and then go back to normal, and when I closed my eyes I saw a vague outline of the way my baby looked.

I've been going crazy not knowing if I'm imagining things, or if it's a premonition or what, but sometimes I feel so damn sure it's a definite and others I think I'm wanting it too badly (which surprises me as I've always wanted kids but felt that I should have them after 30).

I just feel this deep calm confidence within myself that I'm ready to be a mother and this overwhelming, unwavering, ridiculous need for this to be true.

Anybody have thoughts or opinions?


----------



## kindofcrunchy82 (Jan 11, 2012)

Left brain i was 23 when I had my first. We struggled more that young but it was definitily a blessing to have him then. Theres nothing wrong waiting a while either. 

I dont know if i believe in reincarnation or not but i definitely feel spiritual connections some. In october, i had a horrible feeling someone would die. Awful feeling. I went on to moscarry that month. Then a month later one of my cousins informed me my long lost grandfather had died October 2nd. I have never met him and only discovered his identity 11 months ago. Said cousin asked a relative for a photo of him and the relative sent her a photo, it was of him and my father whom i have never met either. The relative had no idea my cousin was getting the photo for me. She said she believes my grandfathers spirit had something to do with it. Now i am pregnant again and i feel it is a boy, not sure if it is my grandfathers spirit or not but i definitely feel his presence. And i am thinking of naming the baby after him as well if it is a boy.


----------



## swest7830 (6 mo ago)

oregongirlie said:


> Three different times at ovulation over the last 2 years I felt a presence at ovulation. It was around me and I could feel it as if someone were "standing" there (they were babies so they were kindof floating, I guess) and I could see it in my mind's eye. The last one was before conceiving. The first was a really, really, ebulent, happy girl. The second I can't remember so well and the third (who I think I'm carrying) was the most laid back, mellow, peaceful boy you'd ever imagine. (Your most laid-back hippie surfer times 10) Opposite from the first. Both were happy. The first left when we decided not to try that night. But I was super fertile then. I've never had this sort of thing happen ever before and it's a bit strange so I'm just wondering if any one else has had it. Yes, it was him!


 I’ve arrived on this site because I can feel a female presence around me. It’s a really beautiful energy, and I’m exploring what / who she could be. I had sex recently, half protected half not, I’m not planning on getting pregnant but because of the words put out in the search engine I’m here and now wondering if I may be, especially as I’m peeing loads more 😂 so glad I’m not the only one who senses presence and energy. This is wild. Us women are bloody incredible and there’s is definitely an energetic, spiritual connection happening xx


----------



## alamavenom (6 mo ago)

This friend also thinks my baby is a boy. The u/s said girl, and it looked like a girl to me, but this baby has never felt all that girly to me. Then again, I have a strong masculine side, so maybe she'll just have strong male energy.


----------

